# Huize Godilieve - Belgium Feb 16



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning all, 

Ive been rather lazy editing photos from my Belgium trip, and i think this is only my 3rd report from 17 locations i visited. 

This was our first location we hit on the first day, and never even got the details of location until we were getting on the Eurotunnel, as it was en route to our first original location, we decided to stop by, and im glad we did, cos we knew nothing of the site as we got told it was called "A very nice house" LOL.

No history im afraid. On with my photos....


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Huize Godelieve - Belgium by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

DJ


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2016)

Your photos are so clean and sharp.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice mate


----------



## smiler (Mar 24, 2016)

Cracking pics DJ, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 24, 2016)

excellent set there DJ.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 24, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful shots! What an amazing place!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 24, 2016)

krela said:


> Your photos are so clean and sharp.



A clear example of why one should not ruin photographs of a brilliant explore with masses of extra processing. Brilliant DJ!

The family history was most likely lying on the table in photo 4 - you should have opened up the the very old (judging by the style of the binding) family Bible. They nearly always contain masses of family history, Continental ones more so than UK examples of the same period.

Obviously very damp in places and seemingly abandoned and yet certain things do raise questions - fresh fruit on the table and fresh greens in the kitchen along with the flowers (if real) makes one wonder if place was very recently occupied amid the mess, or if the locals are messing about.


----------



## tazong (Mar 24, 2016)

Fantastic bud ,just fantastic


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 24, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A clear example of why one should not ruin photographs of a brilliant explore with masses of extra processing. Brilliant DJ!
> 
> The family history was most likely lying on the table in photo 4 - you should have opened up the the very old (judging by the style of the binding) family Bible. They nearly always contain masses of family history, Continental ones more so than UK examples of the same period.
> 
> Obviously very damp in places and seemingly abandoned and yet certain things do raise questions - fresh fruit on the table and fresh greens in the kitchen along with the flowers (if real) makes one wonder if place was very recently occupied amid the mess, or if the locals are messing about.



Thanks all for the kind words. 

The fruit and flowers were plastic. Yeah, should of looked around more tbh, as it's crazy that this place is as it is. The calendar on the wall stated 2006. Can't imagine it's been left that long?! Who knows


----------



## Rubex (Mar 24, 2016)

Lovely clean photos DirtyJigsaw. What a great place to explore


----------



## degenerate (Mar 24, 2016)

That's really nice. Just needs a quick tidy up and it'll look livable - not that it doesn't anyway


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow, this place is incredibly nice. Your photos are fantastic too


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 25, 2016)

Couldnt agree more with what Dirus said, these photos are brilliant dude no fancy editing to cover mistakes just sharp an clear 
Also get a certain place up, I want to see more shots of it!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 25, 2016)

You couldn't get a better set of images than these,cracking job DJ.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 26, 2016)

One of your best yet, amazing clarity.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 27, 2016)

Sludden said:


> One of your best yet, amazing clarity.



Wow, thanks very much


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow. That is a very nice house and they are top pix DJ...


----------

